# How to skin coyotes



## bart1_99 (Dec 15, 2005)

I've been watching this site for a yr now. I've noticed there hasn't been much discussed on skinning coyotes. I've got a basic idea but am not sure on the tail with getting the bone out. Are there any sites that show a step by step process or does anyone care to share how they do it? Thank you all for any advice. I no longer have a buyer that takes the whole animal so I am trying to get confortable with the skinning process. :sniper:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Skin the animal down past teh tail a ways then take a tail stripper or two finger size sticks. Hold firmly on each side of the tailbone but NOT too hard. You want the tool to slide DOWN the bone. Pull down firmly and the hide and fur of the tail slides off the bone just like pulling a wrapper off of a popsicle.

Speaking of this topic, is there any videos on skinning yotes? I know some areas I am not as effecient on as I would like. I have heard of talk of a video called "2 minute coyote". Any info on this.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Here is the Two Minute Coyote video - http://www.king-cart.com/cgi-bin/cart.cgi?store=apc&product=Fur+&+Hide


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Blaine Eddy also has a good video on putting up fur with the title "skinning for profit" or something to that effect


----------

